# (Sorry, I just have to do this) Let's see your Christmas decorations....



## nixie

Ok guys, I know some of us decorate for the "other holiday"! Let's see what you've got...


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Here's what we do: http://wiechmannwinter.com/


----------



## nixie

Wow FYF!! How do you manage to everything you do for Halloween, then pull that off one month later? It's brilliant! We don't do a lot of Christmas decorations because were just exhausted from Halloween! I love your site. I like the link on the bottom that says, "this site too merry for you?"


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Hahaha I'm the Halloween guy and my dad is the Christmas guy! A the most time consuming part of our light show is programing, which we do throughout the year. Setting up the lights takes a couple weeks.

We started tear down of the haunt at 11:30pm on October 31st (After running the haunt the whole night!)
.


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhhhh, yeahhhhh....like I am gonna post picks of MY house now.
I suck.
You rock.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Nonsense! Share your pictures with us!
.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We just got our tree today, so we should be able to get pictures soon. We aren't nearly as "extreme" D) for Christmas - just simple lights on the exterior and an eclectically decorated tree (with skellies as tree toppers).


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Sounds cool Roxy, I've always wanted to do a Halloween/Christmas display. Unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to do one until I move out and get my own place!
.


----------



## The Creepster

Does arson count as "Christmas spirit/Lighting"?


----------



## Evil Queen

Here's my Christmas tree.:biggrinkin: Guess I'm going to have to do this in several posts lol.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## nixie

Evil Queen- love, love, LOVE that tree!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that's one great tree, Evil! We don't go quite as Halloweeny on ours, but there are skellies, skulls, and a couple other not-so-Christmasy ornaments we use every year.


----------



## Dixie

Great job on WiW, Zach, one of my favorites to watch with the synch'd lights. Looks awesome... and I love the tree, Mal - your ornaments are awesome!!!


----------



## HauntedHacienda

See my Christmas Site: http://www.senorac.webs.com under Navidad Album for my Outdoor Decorations.
Indoor may come a bit before or a bit after Christmas, depending on how I am feeling.
Feeling Depressed this year, too many things going on that just are knocking me off kilter.


----------



## Wildcat

Evil Queen that's the best Tree I've ever seen. Now come do mine before the wife puts all those cutsie things on it.


----------



## pyro

EQ is that stuff on chirstmas fan club . com where the haunters hang out for chirstmas <-----------plug


----------



## nixie

HH- We seriously need to connect sometime and share Santa stories!!! I'm a whole-hearted believer!


----------



## ScareySuzie

DH hung lights around the house & I have 3 trees I made from upside down tomato cages & blue lights. Not a whole lot at all. 

my nephew said to me last night "you do all that decorating for Halloween and THIS is all you do for Xmas"

LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks everyone. It's been fun finally having a Halloween tree.

Wildcat, no cutesy here this year!



pyro said:


> EQ is that stuff on chirstmas fan club . com where the haunters hang out for chirstmas <-----------plug


You know it.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

nixie, go to the Christmas Fan Club Site or my Site, I have a whole listing of Santa Stories and Info.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here are a few pictures of our tree - since we're a bit snowed in today, we were able to get the ornaments on it.










The traditional tree topper:










Some of the Halloweeny ornaments:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some of the items gracing the top of our entertainment center:




























A few more of the eclectic ornaments:


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of several Betty Boops:










A couple of superheros:



















Some of the odd animal life:


----------



## scareme

Roxy, great looking tree. I love that you have a real tree, too. Thanks for the close up on the ornaments and decorations.

Evil Queen, love your tree. Did you paint the ornaments yourself? I say a sixpack of black ornaments at Wal Mart. This gives me some ideas.


----------



## nixie

Roxy and Spooky- Your tree looks great! You have such a fun collection of ornaments and decorations! I love the skelly tree topper, the ornament he's holding is a nice touch!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy left off my favorite ornament, Bettie Page.


----------



## Evil Queen

scareme said:


> Evil Queen, love your tree. Did you paint the ornaments yourself? I say a sixpack of black ornaments at Wal Mart. This gives me some ideas.


Thank you. Yes I did paint them myself.


----------



## Jaybo

RoxyBlue said:


>


You have Space Ghost! That rocks!


----------



## dave the dead

here's a peek at my lights....
http://theshadowfarm.blogspot.com/2009/12/you-better-watch-out.html


----------



## Spooky1

Dave, your Sandman looks so festive.  I suggested to Roxy that we might put out a Bucky in a Santa suit, but she wouldn't go for it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Dave, your Sandman looks so festive.  I suggested to Roxy that we might put out a Bucky in a Santa suit, but she wouldn't go for it.


If the neighborhood kids see a skeletal Santa on our roof, they're going to think he died, and that will cause all kinds of long term psychological problems:googly::jol:

DTD, the Sandman looks beautiful up there on your roof!


----------



## nixie

Dave- Love it! Sandman looks terrific up there!


----------



## Bethene

love the sandman on the roof,!!!!


----------



## ScareySuzie

Had to come back and share my picture of "the ghost of christmas past"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that guy, Scarey!


----------



## Night Watchman

I thought I wouid throw up a few lights this year tell me what you think.

http://www.flixxy.com/best-christmas-lights-display.htm

This would make Clark Griswold jealous.:googly: Do you really think this guy does this all by himself?


----------



## JohnnyL

Great pics everyone! I'll try and get some posted soon.

NW - That house definitely is pretty cool! The guy who does it is a member on one of my Christmas forums. He does it all himself from what I understand!


----------



## pyro

imalittle late but here it is-------








the rest are here---- chirstmas 2009 pictures by pyro-1966 - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great pictures, pyro!


----------



## scareme

Wow Pyro! I bet your house is the envy of all the neighbors.


----------



## fick209

Well I'm certainly envious of your house! The Nightmare B4 Christmas stuff is fantastic, good details - but the Grinch is my absolute favorite


----------



## pyro

scareme said:


> Wow Pyro! I bet your house is the envy of all the neighbors.


 some like it some say its Chirstmas not Halloween!  <----- thats what i think


----------



## debbie5

Give....me...the...Betty...Page..ornament......(making hypnotic, Lugosi-like hand gestures...)....

(where did you GET that!!?? me likey..)


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Give....me...the...Betty...Page..ornament......(making hypnotic, Lugosi-like hand gestures...)....
> 
> (where did you GET that!!?? me likey..)


LOL, I'm guessing it wasn't the local Hallmark store

Ask Spooky1 - he might remember where she came from.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do have some video at grandma's house.....
To be 2 again!!


----------



## scareme

Wasn't able to see the video, but I went to your YouTube and watched Piano Man. "That's very scarey" lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

It seems to be working now, Scareme.

"It's amazing!" LOL, he's so cute.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

seems to be an error....yeah Piano Man...love that one! Thank you scare!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you Bonnie.


----------



## Joiseygal

Night Watchman said:


> I thought I wouid throw up a few lights this year tell me what you think.
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/best-christmas-lights-display.htm
> 
> This would make Clark Griswold jealous.:googly: Do you really think this guy does this all by himself?


Nice Job NIght Watchman!

Also Frighteners Entertainment he is so cute! He looks so serious when he is opening his presents. Pyro I already let you know I loved your display, but thought I would give you props again. Anyway great job with all the other holiday decorations also.  Everyone did a great job! Oh and now I know why I don't like decorating for Christmas, because I can't get my damn blow up Santa off the ground because it is frozen. Oh well only 291 days until Halloween!


----------



## nixie

FE- Your little guy is too cute!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank both!


----------



## morbidmike

these are mine


----------



## nixie

I wondered if you were ever going to post those!! Your house looked great for Christmas! I especially liked the arch over the driveway!


----------



## scareme

Wow! Your yard looks great. I love the Noel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morbid, your Christmas set up looks beautiful.


----------



## morbidmike

thank you guys it's for the wifey


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice job Mike!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

forgot I had this on the camera.


----------



## nixie

aww, very cute!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

very nice decorations!


----------

